# Denon 1311 geht nach dem Einschalten wieder aus.



## Rizzard (1. August 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Denon 1311.
Am Anfang lief er problemlos, doch das hielt nur ein paar Wochen an.
Nach einiger Zeit fing er an, kurz nach dem Einschalten wieder auszugehen. Man schaltet ihn ein, er bootet sich sozusagen hoch, geht dann aber wieder aus. Allerdings ist er nicht vollständig aus, der Powerknopf blinkt rot. Danach kann man ihn ausschalten und wieder einschalten.
Wenn man diesen Vorgang etwa ~10 mal wiederholt, funktionierts irgend wann.

Ist das ein Defekt am AVR, oder gibt’s dafür ne Lösung?

PS: Gerät ist an TV, SAT-Rec und PS3 angeschlossen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2011)

Das kann ein Fehler im HDMI-Management sein, hat der DVB-C-Receiver meiner Eltern auch ab und zu mal.
Versuch einfach mal alle HDMI-Kabel vom Receiver zu trennen, ihn dann so ein und wieder aus zu schalten und danach wieder alle HDMI-Kabel einzustöpseln.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2011)

Blinkende Power-LED ist zumindest bei Denon, Onkyo und Kenwood die Lautsprecherschutzschaltung. Überprüfe die Lautsprecherkabel mal auf Kurzschlüsse.


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das kann ein Fehler im HDMI-Management sein, hat der DVB-C-Receiver meiner Eltern auch ab und zu mal.
> Versuch einfach mal alle HDMI-Kabel vom Receiver zu trennen, ihn dann so ein und wieder aus zu schalten und danach wieder alle HDMI-Kabel einzustöpseln.


 
Werde ich heute testen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Blinkende Power-LED ist zumindest bei Denon, Onkyo und Kenwood die Lautsprecherschutzschaltung. Überprüfe die Lautsprecherkabel mal auf Kurzschlüsse.


 
Wie kann ich das am einfachsten überprüfen?


----------



## Xion4 (1. August 2011)

Lautsprecher ab, Kabel prüfen, Kabel sauber wieder einsetzen.


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Lautsprecher ab, Kabel prüfen, Kabel sauber wieder einsetzen.


 
Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich die Boxenkabel entferne, und anschließend den AVR einschalte. Müsste dann der AVR nicht normal an bleiben, sofern das Problem an den Kabeln lag?

Der Denon Support hat mir was von einer eventuellen Schutzschaltung erzählt, und ich solle doch das Gerät zu Amazon zur Prüfung schicken. Ist das in diesem Fall wirklich die beste Lösung?

Der AVR bleibt mittlerweile auch nach 30x ein- und ausschalten nicht mehr an.


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Blinkende Power-LED ist zumindest bei Denon, Onkyo und Kenwood die *Lautsprecherschutzschaltung*. Überprüfe die Lautsprecherkabel mal auf Kurzschlüsse.


 
Selfquote ftw...


----------

